# KA vs EFB



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Guess that settles that!


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

You know, when I was a kid, me, my dad, and grandfather raised homing pigeons. My dad and I were constantly nursing sick pigeons. My grandfather had few if any sick birds. The reason, if one got sick he destroyed the bird. No doubt the fire method will keep EFB in check. Maybe keep the rest of the hives safe too.

Dave


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

Hopefully, that was not as painful as it looked initially and that pile was mostly brush. Sorry it had to be done, and it is certainly better than some of the other alternatives.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

now that's a fi-ar!

sorry just wanted to make my 100th post...


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

You must have had a bad case to resort to this.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

If it killed the hive, then it goes.
Mike


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yeah, I'd call that a bad case. I had a very mild case once and was able to simply remove the two slightly infected combs.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

The inspector and I took the brood combs out and they like absconded or something, which is what the second hive did (no signs of EFB at all in the later)...
Beltsville did say it was EFB....I may have to break my treatment free thing and dumb terry bee on them. 
mike


----------

